# Bowing Studies



## nicole

As I'd mentioned in an earlier thread, I'm trying to get my playing back up to standard (what specific goal that is, I have no idea though) after a bit of a hiatus. Does anyone have some good bowing studies for viola they recommend or even suggestions of variations that I might use? 

I've started with the Flesch scale studies and looked again at a few of the Kreutzer, and it's obvious that there's plenty of work to be done. I'm trying to organize a plan and set some solid goals for improvement (if that makes any sense whatsoever), but I'm kind of at a loss. Any suggestions are appreciated, thanks!


----------



## Frasier

Try the Kinsey Elementary Progressive Studies set III, then. Plenty of bowing and other exercises up to 5th position then back to Kreutzer!
Good luck!


----------

